

Windows Azure is now Microsoft Azure - chris-at
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/windowsazure/archive/2014/03/25/upcoming-name-change-for-windows-azure.aspx

======
coreymgilmore
This still doesn't solve the fact that Windows 8.x is terrible.

